# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Segelgren per Windstrke/Gewicht

## Coconut Surfer

Hallo Mitsurfer,
Obwohl ich schon lnger surfe, wei ich immer nicht, welches Segel man bei welcher Windstrke am Besten aufriggt (natrlich bezogen das Krpergewicht und wohl auch auf die Brettgre). Gibt's da nicht irgendeine kluge Tabelle sozusagen als Richtwert ? Ich hba mich schon durch einige Infosites durchgeklickt, aber bin nicht fndig geworden. Wer kann hier weiterhelfen?
Coconut Surfer

----------


## lordofchaos

Schau mal hier, da gibts relativ weit unten eine bersicht/Empfehlung.
Ist aber nur eine ungefhre Einschtzung.

http://www.windsurf-scout.de/index.h...r%C3%B6%C3%9Fe

----------


## der josch

Vielleicht hilft dir das:

Bei ca. 78 - 88kg Gewicht mal ne grobe Richtung:

9-12,5qm bei 2-3 bft / 6,9 - 8,5qm bei 3-mittlere/obere 4bft / 5,2 - 6,2 qm bei oberen 4 bft / 4,2 - 5,2 bei 5bft / 3,5 - 4.5 bei 6bft

Die Grenangaben sind jedoch vom Fahrknnen abhngig! Du mut halt selbst probieren womit du bei welcher Windstrke am besten klarkommst! 

Kleinere Segel sind in der Regel handlicher, bentigen aber auch etwas mehr Wind um ins gleiten zu kommen!

Am besten du schaust dich vor dem Aufriggen an deinem Revier etwas um und fragst/schaust einfach, was die anderen so fahren, in der Regel bekommt man immer vernnftige Antworten und ein paar Tipps dazu!

Mit der Zeit weit du dannn auch welche Gre du riggen kannst um einen spaigen Tag zu haben!

Der Josch von wassersport-schwedeneck.de

----------


## donveterano

Hai,
ich bringe ca. 90kg auf die Waage und 12 ist bei mir die Summe aus Segelgre+Windstrke (grob gepeilt) - wiegst Du weniger, wird die Zahl 10 oder 11 fr Dich passen. Und es hngt natrlich auch noch vom Board-  oder Segeltyp ab. Meine Meinung...

Micha

----------


## oldyeller

Auch wenn ich die surf nicht immer mag, hier gibts eine tabelle auf deren webseite:

http://www.surf-magazin.de/smo/surf_...=test&ps_lo=10

----------


## tigger1983

naja wenn du schon genau weist wieviel knoten wind sind wenn du rausgehst, kannste das doch ber deine erfahrung machen...
Wenn du mal bei 20knoten raus warst mit nem 5,0 und es dir zu klein war nimmst halt beim nchsten mal wenn 20knoten sind das 5,3...

Ich finds da eher schwieriger zu wissen wann wieviel wind ist.. Prognosen stimmen nicht 100%tig und naja fr sonen windmesser bin ich zu geizig...
Gucke also meistens was andere in meiner gewichtsklasse so an segeln aufziehen und zurecht kommen...
Mein tip einfach die leute fragen die schon aufm wasser waren...

----------


## oldyeller

Abgesehen davon leute  zu fragen die auf dem wasser waren, und es ber die erfahrung abzuschtzen, kann man auch, wenn man die windstrke weiss, die "nase in den wind halten". Mir gelingt es so mitlerwiele ganz gut abzuschtzen welches segel ich brauche, wenn die windstrke so hoch ist, dass grade eine schwelle erreicht ist, z.b. vom 5.7er zum 5er. Sind z.b die phasen mit weniger wind grsser, als die phasen von starkem wind, dann nehme ich das grssere segel. 
Dazu kommt dann ja noch, wenn der wind an einem auf see befindlichen punkt gemesssen wird, ist er an der kste sowieso geringer. (Zustzlich dazu ist die windstrken angabe immer auf 10m hhe bezogen.)
Aber erfharungswerte sind da schwer zu vermitteln. Alternativ achte ich vorher immer schon auf baumkronen und diverse flaggen.

----------


## Wanderpokal

ich gehe immer windstrke plus segelgre gleich 10,5-12 je nachdem wie doll man berpowert fahren will. 

5bft+6m = 11

----------


## strandkind

trail and error!!!!! schauen was die anderen so aufbauen, evtl. mal selber schtzen :Wink:  ausprobieren, am trimm rumspielen, wieder versuchen, evtl. umriggen...spa haben

----------


## Swasser Surfer

Welche Segelgre soll ich kaufen? 
Dies hngt von drei Faktoren ab:
- deinem Gewicht
- der Windstrke an deinem Spot
- deinem Fahrknnen

Als Anfnger wirst du mit einem 'zu kleinen' Segel beginnen. Du wirst etwa 3m weniger Segelflche fahren, als erfahrene Surfer. Mit steigendem Fahrknnen kannst du dann grere Segel einsetzen.
Anhaltswerte fr Segelgren bei guten Surfern

-------3 Bft.--	4 Bft.-	5 Bft.--	6 Bft.
60 kg	6,7 m	6,2 m	5,4 m	4,5 m
70 kg	7,4 m	6,7 m	5,8 m	5,0 m
80 kg	8,1 m	7,4 m	6,2 m	5,4 m

----------


## Pancho

Fr 80kg stimmen die Werte von Swasser Surfer ganz gut, allerdings liegt die Segelrange etwas knapp beisammen. 7.7, 6.4, 5.4, 4.7 wre als Set besser geeignet. Da du scheinbar noch nicht viel Plan von der Materie hast, bitte nach nichts grer als 8m2 schauen, selbst wenn du etwas schwerer bist. Das wird zu teuer und unhandlich fr einen Anfnger. Da sollte man dann nmlich schon einen teueren Carbon Mast und ne noch teurere Carbon Gabel dazu kaufen. Da die dann extra gro sind wirds richtig teuer.

Ansonsten learning bei doing und schauen was der Rest macht. 3x gesurft und du weit halbwegs bescheid.

----------


## morespeed

Immer 2m grer als die anderen, damit ist man a) schneller und b) luft man nie Gefahr mal zwischendurch stehen zu bleiben  :Smile: )

Denke die Tabellen bringen nichts, man muss doch stark zwischen Slalom, Speed, Freeride, Wave und Freestyle unterscheiden. Dunkerbeck war beim letzten Speedcontest bei 50Knoten mit 6,2 unterwegs....Ein Waveler wre da mit 3,7 gewesen und ein leichter Freestyler mit 3,3...Nur damit man mal erkennt wie stark das variieren kann....
Racesegel gibt es eh nur bis 5m und Wavesegel bis ca. 3,2m.

Die Formulierung: Wo liegt die Gleitgrenze wre wohl sinnvoller, aber auch da kommt es dann auf die Boardwahl an....

----------

